# Kahr CW9 Sight Issues



## SmokyMtnGunShow

I just bought a Kahr CW9 and i love it. I purchased it used for a great deal, took it out the next day and shot wonderful for what it is. Well a couple days later i dropped it on some concrete and it nicked the front sight. Took it out today and it was shooting HORRIBLE i couldn't hit the broad side of a barn! Now i know that the sights are fixed but do you think that me dropping it from 4 feet on concrete right on the sights could have caused this? And if it did cause it do you think lining the sights would fix? Or should i just get new sights? thanks for your help


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

SmokyMtnGunShow said:


> I just bought a Kahr CW9 and i love it. I purchased it used for a great deal, took it out the next day and shot wonderful for what it is. Well a couple days later i dropped it on some concrete and it nicked the front sight. Took it out today and it was shooting HORRIBLE i couldn't hit the broad side of a barn! Now i know that the sights are fixed but do you think that me dropping it from 4 feet on concrete right on the sights could have caused this? And if it did cause it do you think lining the sights would fix? Or should i just get new sights? thanks for your help


was it grouping at all? grouping in a different place that the point of aim? was it all over the place? are you sure you arent shooting it different because you fear that you may have damaged it?


----------



## SmokyMtnGunShow

Yeah i was aiming right at the target and i shoot steel and i was ringing the steel with my Glock, XD, 92FS, and my M&P. Wasn't hitting nothing with the Kahr. Don't know what the deal is! I want to carry this as my CCW because it's so small and i'm tired of lugging the full sizes around.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

SmokyMtnGunShow said:


> Yeah i was aiming right at the target and i shoot steel and i was ringing the steel with my Glock, XD, 92FS, and my M&P. Wasn't hitting nothing with the Kahr. Don't know what the deal is! I want to carry this as my CCW because it's so small and i'm tired of lugging the full sizes around.


so since you were shooting steel you dont have any idea where the shots went or if they were in a group....


----------



## SmokyMtnGunShow

LOL i did shoot paper as well my friend. The thing was shooting WAY low point being it wasn't hitting the target like it was when i shot it the first time. There was definitely a difference. there were no groups to bseen when i shot the paper. I had to adjust my front sight way above the rear sight to even get a hit on the steel. and at 3 yards i lined up the sights perfect and all 7 shots didn't even hit any target. couple days before it did. It wasn't me because i was hitting with everything else i had and i wasn't limp wristing either i had a GOOD FIRM grip on the weapon.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

SmokyMtnGunShow said:


> LOL i did shoot paper as well my friend. The thing was shooting WAY low point being it wasn't hitting the target like it was when i shot it the first time. There was definitely a difference. there were no groups to bseen when i shot the paper. I had to adjust my front sight way above the rear sight to even get a hit on the steel. and at 3 yards i lined up the sights perfect and all 7 shots didn't even hit any target. couple days before it did. It wasn't me because i was hitting with everything else i had and i wasn't limp wristing either i had a GOOD FIRM grip on the weapon.


i am just trying to get an idea of what the gun is doing and working backwards to diagnose the problem, not trying to imply anything.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

is the sight plastic or metal? pinned or staked?


----------



## denner

If I were you i'd try to bench rest the pistol in some fashion and see where your bullets are hitting. When you dropped it you may have drifted you're rear sight one way or the other as well. The only way it could be shooting way low as opposed to before you dropped it is either your front sight came up or your rear sight came down or both? According to Kahr, the front sight is pinned and the rear sight is driftable, I don't know if they are plastic or metal. According to the video below his Kahr had a plastic front sight that was just molded into the frame, evidently no pins or screws. I'd look into replacing the front sight with a metal sight that can be screwed or pinned in if it were me. Evidently, if you have a front plastic sight that is just molded into the frame as like the guy in this video, I could see a problem occuring if dropped onto concrete.


----------

